# Greetings from Indiana



## TBHKeeper (May 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone;

As my nick only partially indicates, I'm just starting into keeping and planning to use top bar hives. Made my first set of 4 boxes over the last few weeks and am almost ready to start chasing swarms.

Have driven past those 'Honey For Sale' signs in peoples yards for way too long. It was high time to slam on the brakes and start asking questions.

Was too late to get any packages this year, but the swarm thing should hopefully work itself out.

Looking forward to getting to know people.

Don


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome Don. There is a good TBH following here. Good luck on catching a swarm or 4 this season. 

Derek


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

TBHKeeper said:


> Looking forward to getting to know people.


Hello and welcome!
This is a good forum for learning about bees & beekeeping. You can find a lot of information here.

I'll also suggest getting involved with a local beekeeping club. I know the Northwest IN beeks have an active club:
http://www.lakenetnwi.net/member/beekeepers/
Clubs are great places to find mentors and get connected with nearby beekeepers.

The Indiana State beekeepers are meeting up at the Purdue bee yards on June 20th. That's always a fun meeting. Details should be on the website soon:
http://www.hoosierbuzz.com/


----------



## TBHKeeper (May 13, 2009)

*Thanks for the welcome*

The warm welcome is much appreciated. I already have started to get connected with the local bee association. They seem like a good group of guys. A top notch 'old hand' lives less than a mile away, so that too is a big help.

Just arrived home from working with him on doing Nucs today, so things are off to a start.

Don


----------



## Olive (May 17, 2009)

Welcome fellow hoosier!


----------

